# Diablo 3 - Starter Edition - Region USA



## Rungor (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo...ich hab über ein anderes forum einen gästepass key bekommen und diesen auch hinzugefügt

Leider steht unter der spieleverwaltung im battle.net bei der Starter Edition von Diablo 3 jetzt "Region: USA"

was passiert wenn ich mir nun in österreich ein diablo 3 vom libro hol und mit diesem key die starter edition erweitere?
bleibt dann bei region usa stehen?

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit sowas?


----------



## Meneldur (19. Mai 2012)

Du kannst in den Einstellungen von Diablo 3 die Region ändern. 
Dort hast du dann Amerika, Europa udn Asien zur Auswahl.
Das ist unabhängig von dem was auf der Accountseite im Bnet steht. 
Sicherlich wird das nur der Hinweis auf die Sprachversion sein, die du herunterlädst
D.h. du kannst in allen Regionen spielen, egal welche Version du gekauft hast.


----------



## Rungor (19. Mai 2012)

also wenn ich atm mit der starter version in diablo 3 "europe" in den einstellungen wähle sagt er mir ich hab keine lizenz ....


----------



## Meneldur (19. Mai 2012)

Ich rede ja von der Vollversion, die du dann haben wirst, wenn du den Key deiner bei libro gekauften Version eingibst.
Ob du vorher einen Starter Key hattest oder nicht, ist dafür irrelevant.
Bei der Starter ist so eine Begrenzung ja sinnvoll, so ist es leichter die Serverleistung für Testnutzer zu haben.


----------



## Rungor (19. Mai 2012)

bist du dir ganz sicher? 

okay dann vielen dank 



p.s du hast nicht zufälligerweise auf einem privaten 3.3.5 wow server gespielt?


----------



## Meneldur (19. Mai 2012)

Rungor schrieb:


> p.s du hast nicht zufälligerweise auf einem privaten 3.3.5 wow server gespielt?



Nein, habe ich nicht.


----------

